# My first try at Pendants



## Majorbdk (Aug 13, 2009)

I made these today while waiting on Bob (bettyt44720) to pickup the lathe I sold him.  Wow.. Betty and Bob are great people...

These are funny..

Brian


----------



## hewunch (Aug 13, 2009)

Neat! Great work!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2009)

great job


----------



## RKing (Aug 15, 2009)

Great Job 
Where can I get a tutorial to make some like that
Bob


----------



## hewunch (Aug 15, 2009)

Look in the library, it should be near the top still. Click Articles 2009


----------

